# Swift update



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ciao 

Apologies if this turns into a long thread - please don't fall asleep! 

After a few conversations with Swift, we have reached a decision on my present van - the Kontiki 665. The van still has a few "issues" and these were to be repaired at the Swift factory. Due to me being away for a few days, other commitments, then the Swift factory holiday and finally me going away for a few more days, I am unable to find time to return the van to the factory in Hull. The earliest mutually concenient date was early September, although Swift were ready, willing and able to have done it much sooner. Please note, I am not criticising Swift here as the "delay" is now on my part. The bits and pieces needed are in stock in Hull, but I have a bit too much on at present to sort it out. Also, the doggy hunt is being stepped up a gear - and this is very important to me as many of you will appreciate. 

Anyway, the 665 - this van - is going back to the dealer in PX against another motorhome - and as this is taking place in mid September - the repairs to the 665 can be effected by the dealer when the van is "back with them". 

My next motorhome - (I am standing back) - is a Swift Kontiki 669 - and a very special one at that too. Many of you have already seen it, photographed it and sat in it! It is the left hand drive van that was on display at the NEC in February. Other than the steering wheel being on the left, and a the fact that there is no "on the move" heating for the habitition area, the van is just like it's RHD sisters. The LHD is a bonus for me - no more climbing about at tolls etc overseas. The spec is right, the style is right and I like the van. I am of course going to put the 665 to the back of my mind once the 669 arrives. I think , as an LHD Kontiki, it is a "one off" - like it's new owner! LOL

The van will, as mentioned be as UK spec, plus roof aircon and a towbar. I might be deleting the tow bar and looking at a scooter rack - but that is only a triviality. 

After discussing this van with Swift, I have every confidence that the van will be as good as I hope. A couple of days after delivery, the 669 will be heading of to either Italy or Malta for a short stop - well a few weeks - dog permitting of course. 

I would also like to say that the customer service manager at Swift - Lynsey - has really worked her socks off to assist me and the 665, and has spent a lot of her working day - well days - helping to get things moved forward. Thanks for your asistance Lynsey!

Finally, the rear panel - (the van has no back window) - will have a logo of a corporate advertiser - more on that in due course, well potentially three corporate advertisers! This vinyl transfer will be applied the day after collection. 

I know some of you will curse me for taking another Swift, others will applaud it. What ever you feel, and indeed post on MHF, I will respect your thoughts just as you always do mine. 

So for now, I am counting the days...I think it is 65 ish! LOL

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Well done Russell :lol: :wink:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yipee, hopefully a good ending to this long saga, well done you for persisting and well done them for sorting it out......

You deserve a nice long trouble free holiday.....


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

You've got more bottle than me and that's a fact  Why another Swift? I really hope it goes well   H


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Good luck Russell -
With both your MH and Doggy!!

Sandra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're really delighted Russell and sure that this van will be love at first sight. Hope you find your canine travelling companion soon too.

Thank you for all your support and persistance.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



homerdog said:


> You've got more bottle than me and that's a fact  Why another Swift? I really hope it goes well   H


Hello

I like the van and after looking at similar sized tag axle German counter parts - the decision was made! I took my auntie to look at a RHD 669 and was lucky to see it next to a German competitor. In terms of "nice bits" inside, general spec, the 3.0 engine as standard and more, the Swift was way out in front. Autotrail was out of the window as the interior was not to a style that I like, and the other close runner was an Adria A class but simply not big enough for the clutter to take to Malta etc. I also like the sheer Britishness of the Swift - a decent oven that make decent Yorkshire pudds is a good starter for ten!

The thing that really put me off the German van was my 63 year old auntie's remark that it "looked like a bleep bleep on a sunbed in Tenerife!" (The same auntie incidentally who bought hundreds of paper plates for the motorhome just because they were reduced in ASDA)

Russell


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope to god they are giving it to you at a very discounted price!!! I think you have earned that for certain.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Best of luck Russel, I know what you mean about the 669 we were parked next to a new one at Brownhills Newark overnight park. It did look the business.

I would of thought that Swift and the dealer will give this M/H an extra special PDI  

I hope you have many years of trouble free travels, and good luck on the hunt for a dog. Your post's have been missing that special input Oscar gave them.


Richard...


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Great news Russell, on both the motorhome and doggie fronts. Is this the very same 669 featured in a couple of magazine reviews recently (I noticed these were LHD as well)?

I think Sue and I are on the same wavelength as you and your auntie when it comes to motorhome interior design, and to our eyes Swift do it better than anyone else. We've never had any issues with their customer service either, on the very few occasions we've needed it, and it does look as though they may have pulled out all the stops for you this time. They certainly needed to.

Fingers crossed that the new 'van lives up to all your expectations with none of the problems that plagued its predecessor. And please, please keep us all up to date on the four-legged friend front.

Keep smiling


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Good luck with the new van Russell it`s a lovely thing.

your a braver man than me though. :lol:


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

I admire your trust and faith in Swift to do the right thing by you. Me, l'd have wanted at least two months of a test drive / use, before l committed to take another one.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good luck Russell with your new motorhome, when do you collect it? I am surprised you went for another Swift but I know what you mean aboyt the interior layout. Lets hope this new motorhome will be trouble free.

When do you get another dog?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck with it Russell-you deserve some.
Personally, If I had had the same experience as you, I would never have bought another Swift on principal-giving them more money after the time/money you lost last time?
Still, each to their own...... 

Just had a thought-I don't suppose that corporate advertiser has a five-letter name beginning with SW... does it?
:wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

So pleased that you have an acceptable outcome Russell.  

Look forward to news of your new companion


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Good luck with the new van . . .how about taking it somewhere where its pouring with rain to give it a good weatherproof testing :wink: 
- also hope all goes well with the new doggie . . 
vic & Sylv


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ah thats what I'm doing today, while Doreen is slaving in the kitchen I'm in the van testing for leaks. Actually I'm in the house but seriously considering whether to go and test for leaks.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

So pleased you have managed to sort your motorhome problems out Russell. We have found any of our vehicles that have been to shows, [present motorhome included] seem to have a better finish.

Eldest daughter purchased a new Adria caravan June 2006 by July 3rd 2006 it was back at the dealers rejected under the Sale of Goods Act. To shorten a long story the dealer wouldn't accept the rejection so we contacted Adria direct who sent tickets to the Caravan and Motorhome Show at the NEC last October where my daughter purchased a twin axle Adria caravan at a very favourable price - plus the caravan has loads of extras which will not feature on any future caravans.

Hope you enjoy your new van Russell and it is trouble free.

Joyce


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> . . .how about taking it somewhere where its pouring with rain to give it a good weatherproof testing
> vic & Sylv


That's going to limit his choices a bit !


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo Russell - just read your update. I didn't curse you or applaud you - I laughed out loud :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All the very best with it but I don't think Swift would dare risk a shoddy PDI where you are concerned now!

Keep us well advised on your search for a doggy companion - still after the same breed?

Sue


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I'm totally gobsmacked 8O , after all you've been through, I'm completely lost for words :roll: 

Best of luck with it Russ, and hopefully a better van than the last one  

Dave :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Russel
Look forward to seeing you the new van, the new dog and the new scooter by the sound of it :lol: :lol: 

Enjoy

Steve and Jan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

It is the van featured in the reviews in magazines. As I say, I think it is a one of and I am really looking forward to it.

The logo - well the Swift logo is already there - but the other logo is under discussion. Best price gets it - and by the way - I do not want the money - I have asked that the fee be given to an animal rescue centre.

Russell

PS - I have only read one review - I hope the others are good LOL


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Russell
Good Choice,you will love it, very nice MH good luck Russ 
Lisa Brian


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck with the new van and its good to see you are not letting your previous experience with Swift put you off from trying them again. We've had 3 swift vans and so far have no complaints, all minor problems have been sorted quickly and efficiently. I hope you have as much fun in your van as we do in our Bessacarr.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Russell, I'm with Dave on this. Shocked is not a word I would use. :roll: :roll: .After ALL the advise that you have been given over what seems years :wink: you appear to be able to repeat your mistakes perfectly :lol: . Is this a "pay-off" from Swift to keep you quite ?.
Really you should have closed your eyes to the "toys" & opened your mind to the quality,you have had exsperience of this already.
Any way good luck & enjoy & please report on the good points but not on the BAD.
Gary


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swift*

 
Ciao Russell, e buona fortuna!
Well I too hope it all goes well with you. Been looking at various alternatives to my LHD Chausson at the Lincoln Rally, including LHD Autocruise, but decided to stick with what I've got.
Keep smiling, find a suitable cane, and arrivederci a presto in Italia.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Good luck with the new van Russell, it sounds like you have had enough problems with the old van to cancel out any for the next 3 or 4 :wink: 

I hope that the new son or daughter adoption is well under way and that we can look forward to many tales of him/her and your adventures........
I for one can't wait for the post... " How to scooter train a dog???" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Best of luck
Tina


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Swift*

Hi Russell,glad that you and swift have reached an amicable arrangement and i can assure you that once you get your 669 you will be happy with it. As we are!!
Anyway after my posting here last week I was contacted by Kath Powell Customer relations at Swifts factory and invited together with our van to have our many faults fixed (most minor annoying things) plus the fridge will not work on 12v while on the move (more of this later)repaired.
So on Monday 16th of this month we arrived there and met with Kath,who introduced me to Peter Smith (director/owner) Alister and Corky van repairs,Lindsey and Amy (who work with Kath Powell answering calls from sometimes irate customers) and Finally to Hazel and Mick (swift Designer) Anyway once all introductions were made our van was whisked away by Alister to have the faults rectified.We had our cup of coffee (if this is to be repeated by others a waiting room would be appreciated)
We were then asked if we would like a tour of the production lines where they produce fourteen vans daily. We agreed and Hazel took us around explaining the various goings on as we passed them,answering my questions ably and well. Once this was finshed we went back to the reception area where we met Alister again. He informed me that there was a modification to my rear heiki roof light and it would take another couple of hours to finish our van. I gave them the go ahead as it was better to have it done while the van was there already. At this time Peter Smith gave the ok for us to be taken to a local hostelry to have our lunch.
My wife was given the cash to cover our expenses!!! but then Kath Powel became our host and taxi driver and we went and had a lovely meal.
Upon our return our van had been washed and hovered and all the faults/blemishes had been repaired/removed.
So the moral of this saga is do not give up,keep plugging away,contact the swift group customer relations where they DO log all call on their computer ( I saw it in action) they will get back to you and help if possible. Peter Smith said, all he wanted was happy customers and promised that the final quality control would be tightened up so as not to have a repeat of our problems.
Finally a big thank you from myself,the wife and our grandson who had a great day out at Swifts.
P.S. once we left we went up to Clevelands where we had a solar panel fitted ready for some more " wild camping" this Summer !! when it comes.
My problem with my fridge ( not repaired at Swifts) was after a chat between a thetford engineer and Colin at cleveland workshop, was discovered to be a faulty element which has being ordered and will be fitted at a later date.
We now have over 3000 miles on our van and more than half of this has been done going to Clevelands and Swifts to have the above sorted out.
Sorry for going on a bit but we have had our problems and had aired them on this forum and it is only fair to give credit where it is due,Well done to both companies involved.

From two VERY HAPPY campers with a kontiki 669 !!!!!


----------

